# So..What did everyone get???



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

I thought I'd go ahead and start this thread now....just incase some of us are a little impatient. Lets see who replys first...with pics I hope


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

It's about time, P-town is a day ahead of everyone else. They call that whatever time  I must say the Leprechaun out did himself, whomever you are, show your Irish face so I can thank you. Unbelievable, 
So here's the BOOOOOOOOOOOOOMB I received from someone that must know me, heard about me or is a pyshic. They send me Macadamia from Hawaii, I lived there for four years as a kid and just loved these chocolate covered nuts, I mean goooooood stuff wilbur. Napa Valley Mustard, whole grain of course. I lived north of this place also. Strange that these two items are included in this bbbbbbooooooooooooooomb. Mustard, my favorite thing to use on Brats, Dogs, Sandwich. Busha Browne's Jerk Seasoning (Jamaica)to rub on my meat, I mean your meat, oh, you know what I mean. Rub some on and grill for a spicy " meatball " or steak, chicken. Another favorite thing to do is grill and " I LIKE THE SPICY MEATBALL " Vermont Rochwood Chocolate Rum Wafer, sweet candie I might add, tried a few, well more than a few and they are delicious. Some sweet leaf looking candies that melt in your mouth
(full of pure sugar), and yes I do have a few sweet tooth's left  . And last but not least, CIGARS, Not a few but a hole bunch in a box, Some are green  others have some age. A Fuente hemingwaty Signature, you got to be kidding me, Couple LG Little Gomez, or should I say big Gomez. Padron, ONYX. Cuesta-Rey Vintage. La Gloria Cubana & two Diploma maduro ? not sure what these are, but who cares. They all look and smell great. Have I forgot anything, Oh yeah a card from the Cliff Palace in Colorado, Hummmmmm, My wife was just out there in Feburary, Is this from her new boyfriend, how else would the Leprechaun know all this stuff. You out did yourself, A Hemingway signature, Unbelievable.

This is just way toooooooooooooo much I can't thank you enough but I will, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, OH DID I MENTION THE NUTS, I DID AND THERE JUST ABOUT GONE. 
Thanks to you NavyDoc also, thanks for the Christmas in March. You know, I don't get this much stuff at Christmas. 

I think I might know who sent this, payback when I find out for sure


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Mum's the word on these bombs....I can't be bribed.....I don't care what you offer....no really! Awsome P-Town....those treats look yummy


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

Wow! Gold at the end of the rainbow.

Salud!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Box from me to me is sitting in the humi. Took a minute as it could have happened. Smart. It must have mermaids in it as a sirens song envelops me with the sweet promise of St. Patricks blessings tomorrow at 5:00.

Honest I didn't peek .. too much


----------



## Steeltown (Jan 18, 2005)

Now that was an all-around bomb. You have your food, your smokes, provide your own refreshment and you are set. Good work to whomever was the creative genius behind that!


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

Hola!
* Happy St. Paddy's Day to all!*
To my victim (I'll call you victim) Sorry I tried not to revile my self, but Fedex gave me a hard time! and that is the only way I can send it from this Island  I guess I'll just say enjoy and hope you like it.  :w

PS. Sorry Doc I kind of Blew it Ha!

Salud!


----------



## TShailer (Jan 31, 2005)

Wow. Some secret Leprechaun went over the top and I'm speechless (though my fingers still seem to be working). Worked quite late last night and busted into my present before bed (it was the 17th in CST, if not MST). Six different cigars and I've never smoked a one of them. In fact, I've yet to smoke any of these brands! Any one of these alone would have been a generous gift.

The pictures say it all. Three of these are beautiful (two of which I've coveted in a local shop) and the other three look like they're all business. In no particular order:

1. PSD.No4
2. Punch Habana (RE - Manuel Lopez is on the band)
3. Ramon Allones - Habana
4. Diamond Crown Maximus Robusto No 5
5. OpusX
6. AF Anejo Reserva Xtra Viejo

Thank you and blessings on you and your family.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

TShailer said:


> Wow. Some secret Leprechaun went over the top and I'm speechless (though my fingers still seem to be working). Worked quite late last night and busted into my present before bed (it was the 17th in CST, if not MST). Six different cigars and I've never smoked a one of them. In fact, I've yet to smoke any of these brands! Any one of these alone would have been a generous gift.
> 
> The pictures say it all. Three of these are beautiful (two of which I've coveted in a local shop) and the other three look like they're all business. In no particular order:
> 
> ...


So the question is.....which one do you smoke tonight? Goodness...I know I would have a hard time choosing


----------



## TShailer (Jan 31, 2005)

And did you see the wrappers on the OpusX and Diamond Crown? Again, Wow.


----------



## TShailer (Jan 31, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> So the question is.....which one do you smoke tonight? Goodness...I know I would have a hard time choosing


Yikes! Decision paralysis. I think I'll take the AF Anejo down to Sullivan's Steakhouse and match it with a nice single malt. Of course, I'll change my mind five times before noon.


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

Shoot - TODAY is the day... I got confused yesterday, and opened mine last night  

I can't get to my camera, as my home office is still packed up from the work that's been going on at my house. But here's what the little irishman sent me!
Camacho (Monarca, I think)
CAO Brazilia Amazon
Camacho SLR Rothchild
Torano Exodus Silver torpedo
ERDM Robusto Suprema
LGC R #5 Maddie
A torano torpedo and Silver curlyhead from the "Torano Event" - SWEEET.
A Pinar 3000 (very interested to try this!)
and an unbanded "ISOM RyJ"!!! - SuperSweet

Oh, yes - and a genuine, laminated, 1- Meeellion dollar bill!!! I plan on sending all the gorillas on here a genuine White Owl with the proceeds of this after its authenticity can be verified. So you've got that gong for ya...

Almost all of these are new to me, at least the vitolas. The ones I am familiar with (the torano, LGC, Brazilia) are among my favorites... NICE send, very well appreciated.

Unfortunately, the "Torano Event" has given away the leprechaun's secret identity... I've never heard of a 'desert leprechaun' before. If you want it kept secret, we'll have to talk terms!

This was a great experience! Thanks ND for setting it up, and thanks to my "secret" leprechaun for a great package!

Oh - and let me know when to send out the April Fools' gift!

R


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

I received my package yesterday and of course couldn't wait to open it. So I did last night and I have to say that my leprechaun hooked me up.

I got some great smokes and something to pair them with. There are some super premium cigars in there, including a custom rolled one that I'm dying to try. I also got a big ol' bottle of Bushmills Irish Whisky which I'll be cracking open tonight. So if you don't see me posting for a while, I'm probably out on a bender. :al 

Thanks Leprechaun!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

D. Generate said:


> I received my package yesterday and of course couldn't wait to open it. So I did last night and I have to say that my leprechaun hooked me up.
> 
> I got some great smokes and something to pair them with. There are some super premium cigars in there, including a custom rolled one that I'm dying to try. I also got a big ol' bottle of Bushmills Irish Whisky which I'll be cracking open tonight. So if you don't see me posting for a while, I'm probably out on a bender. :al
> 
> Thanks Leprechaun!


Sounds like an awesome St Patty's Day D.....enjoy!!


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

D. Generate said:


> I received my package yesterday and of course couldn't wait to open it. So I did last night and I have to say that my leprechaun hooked me up.
> 
> I got some great smokes and something to pair them with. There are some super premium cigars in there, including a custom rolled one that I'm dying to try. I also got a big ol' bottle of Bushmills Irish Whisky which I'll be cracking open tonight. So if you don't see me posting for a while, I'm probably out on a bender. :al
> 
> Thanks Leprechaun!


Where's the pics.....I want pics....please take before consuming the Whiskey so that they arn't blurred...like your vision will be..hahahaha. Have a great one.


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

I just hope my victim gets his today. It left on March 11th, and the USPS site is crap for tracking. It says it left New York on the 12th and nothing else :c


----------



## ProSpkr (Dec 25, 2004)

Well, the Irish Eyes were smiling on me today!! Look what just showed up on my doorstep:

1 Corojo #5
1 Rocky Patel 1992
2 CAO Brazilia
4 Carlos Toraño Signature Collection
1 Club Stogie Private Collection

Now the hard part is to decide which to smoke first!

_*Thanks Leprechaun!*_


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Hey it’s 5:00 somewhere and I just couldn’t wait anymore. WOW what a nice pot of gold at the end of this rainbow of fun and fellowship. 

Opus X – The standard I use to measure all cigars against
Diamond Crown Maximus 2 sizes – Yummy Yummy
Cohiba – A big fat one (Hey I’m still and ISOM newbie)
Ramon Allones – A medium fat one (see above) I only have the Rassc’s mmm bigger
Punch – My first

Some cool chocolate covered coins. (Ones a 72 nah nah)
And the mood setter – A happy St Pat’s coaster which will be very stained and gross in a couple of hours.

Thank you very much my surrogate St. Patrick. Now for the guessing. The sly St. Pat used my address as the return address. So clever so innocuous. However, the package is hand addressed. St. Pat should have known I am ½ Irish and as such “never” throw anything away. Could this be from someone I have received things from before….. more later.

I married into an Irish family so this is their national holiday, we are hosting the festivities so I needed to pull the trigger a bit early on this.

Thanks Again this is a blast……Happy St. Pats to all.


----------



## TShailer (Jan 31, 2005)

Da Klugs, that pot of gold looks scary familiar. Our leprechauns must be twins. Haven't seen chocolate gold coins since I was 12, and now I have a bag sitting on my kitchen table, same as you.

Let me know if your handwriting analysis turns anything up. These little green guys might live in the same cave.

-ts


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Hey it's 5:00 somewhere and I just couldn't wait anymore. WOW what a nice pot of gold at the end of this rainbow of fun and fellowship.
> 
> Opus X - The standard I use to measure all cigars against
> Diamond Crown Maximus 2 sizes - Yummy Yummy
> ...


Ummm...looks like a Siglo VI.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

OOOHHH baby thank yo uST Pat. (4 beers and counting)


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

HOLY CRAP !!! I hit the motherload! Thank you Lucky Leprechaun!!!

Here's the Loot:



Thanks to the little people!!! I'll be kissin' the Blarney stone tonight!!!


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

Happy St. Patty's Day BOTLs!

I wanted to share what showed up at my doorstep today:










Thanks Mark for the bomb! Most of these I have never had before. Can't wait to try them all!

"Bomb-b-Bomb-b-Bomb-bb-Bomb!"


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

Well it seems that My St. Pat was at the other end of the Rainbow I sent my little "pot -o- gold" on. Even though there appeared to be little attempt to hide your identity, how do I really know you are who you say you are?  

Anyway I have to say that this St. Pat had me dead on. Here are a couple of pics. I have only tried the Torano's and the CAO and only one each at that so I am in heaven with this all out BOOOOOMMMMBBBB from the other end of the Rainbow. Thank you, thank you, thank you a "Meeellion" times over


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

DsrtDog said:


> Well it seems that My St. Pat was at the other end of the Rainbow I sent my little "pot -o- gold" on. Even though there appeared to be little attempt to hide your identity, how do I really know you are who you say you are?
> 
> Anyway I have to say that this St. Pat had me dead on. Here are a couple of pics. I have only tried the Torano's and the CAO and only one each at that so I am in heaven with this all out BOOOOOMMMMBBBB from the other end of the Rainbow. Thank you, thank you, thank you a "Meeellion" times over


Excellent hit!


----------



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

I get home from the bar and find my mailbox is gone. What the he!!. It seems a certain Leprechaun, didn't like my mail box. SO he left a freakin huge bomb that blow everyhting apart. When I get done digging throught the rubble I wil post picks. 

Thanks you know who. And does anyone knows where I can get a cheep mailbox?


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

I already said what I got. NOw I'm pretty sure of what I'm going to get tomorrow: a hangover. But the Bushmill's is great! :al


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Hehehe, my target and I had to reveal our identities to one another, as we are actually EACH OTHER'S targets, and neither of our packages arrived today! :r 

That's okay, the anticipation will only make it sweeter. Just like Christmas! LOL


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

I was wrong about the anticipation being sweeter!! LOOK AT THIS MONSTEROUS ST.PATTY'S BOMB!! Rollito, you blew my mind, Amigo!!! 

No matter where you hide, you will not be safe from my counter-attack!! :gn


----------



## miketafc (Dec 7, 2003)

Well the dogsled that delivers the mail finally arrived today, a day late but than again everything here in New Hampshire is slower than the rest of the world. Luckily the snow, still a couple feet on the ground, helped buffer the explosion. Fortunately none of the dogs were hurt, but that sled will never run the iditarod again.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

horrorview said:


> I was wrong about the anticipation being sweeter!! LOOK AT THIS MONSTEROUS ST.PATTY'S BOMB!! Rollito, you blew my mind, Amigo!!!
> 
> No matter where you hide, you will not be safe from my counter-attack!! :gn


Nice cigars...What do you do with those two that weren't cut? I never had one like that so I was just curious...


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

miketafc said:


> Well the dogsled that delivers the mail finally arrived today, a day late but than again everything here in New Hampshire is slower than the rest of the world. Luckily the snow, still a couple feet on the ground, helped buffer the explosion. Fortunately none of the dogs were hurt, but that sled will never run the iditarod again.


Nice selection and obviously not "rockets" from the dogs that delivered


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> Nice cigars...What do you do with those two that weren't cut? I never had one like that so I was just curious...


LOL! I was gonna ask YOU that same question, DOC!!

As for what I sent, it's still apparently in limbo, as the USPS site says it "left Kennedy in New York on March 12".

Glad I payed that premium to make sure it was there in 3 to 5 business days! :sb

I just feel like such a heel that my send-off is looking to be the last to arrive


----------



## ProSpkr (Dec 25, 2004)

I just wanted to give NavyDoc a big shout out for putting this together! Thanks Doc, you are the man! 

:w


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

ProSpkr said:


> I just wanted to give NavyDoc a big shout out for putting this together! Thanks Doc, you are the man!
> 
> :w


Your welcome brother. It was fun all around


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Thanks for putting this together, Paul! It was great fun!!!!


Now, if Rollito gets his package, I'll be able to sleep soundly again, without the assistance of copious amounts of booze. :al


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Hey Paul, 

I too want to thank you for your organization of this monumental event. I only hope we can come up with a few more holidays before christmas; that we can use as an excuse to do this again! Glad to see everybody enjoying their Irish surprises!

Carefull out there Dale! Save some for tomorrow!!! :al


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

Well, I've got some pics so share but forgot to bring the cord for the camera home. So I'll have to post pics on Monday from work if I can. Whom ever was my secret Leprechaun you must love AF's like I do.......Thanks!!!!

And yes, thanks Paul for a job well done


----------



## tbone (Feb 11, 2005)

i was hit w/a sweet selaction! the variety was as impressive as the quality! what a great idea this was!


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

horrorview said:


> Thanks for putting this together, Paul! It was great fun!!!!
> 
> Now, if Rollito gets his package, I'll be able to sleep soundly again, without the assistance of copious amounts of booze. :al


Today the weather here is looking good, looks like the rainbow will show up!
as usual everything here in the island is slow


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

I'm crossing my fingers, amigo!!! :w


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

He He Hey!!! Finally the Rainbow showed up in Cayman Islands  
I got My goodies today! It is worth the waiting for a few days.
I've got a lot of non cubans to try and continue exploring the non cubans.
Any sugestions who will be the first? I'm not familliar with all this except two or three but the rest... I will try them all!!! :w 

Thanks a lot Leprechaun!

Salud!


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

YAAAAAAY!!

I was getting worried about them! Hope you enjoy them as much as I enjoyed picking them out for ya


----------



## miketafc (Dec 7, 2003)

horrorview said:


> YAAAAAAY!!
> 
> I was getting worried about them! Hope you enjoy them as much as I enjoyed picking them out for ya


Enjoy Pinoyman

Nice job Horror

Hey just watching the weather and looks like the snow is going south of Boston 6-10" I wouldn't wish this on anyone, but glad to see it's not NH this time. We still got about a foot on the ground. :gn

Pinoyman snow is frozen granulars that fall from the sky and accumulate as white stuff on the ground. Than you got to shovel the shit. Just in case you wer wondering


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

horrorview said:


> YAAAAAAY!!
> 
> I was getting worried about them! Hope you enjoy them as much as I enjoyed picking them out for ya


Great selection Jim. Congrats once again P-man! It just keeps getting better, huh!?!


----------



## Papa Herf (Feb 27, 2005)

pinoyman said:


> Any sugestions who will be the first? I'm not familliar with all this except two or three but the rest... I will try them all!!!


Can't go wrong with the Pato..


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

Papa Herf said:


> Can't go wrong with the Pato..


Wich one is the Pato? sorry I'm new to the non cuban papa Herf.

Salud!


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

miketafc said:


> Hey just watching the weather and looks like the snow is going south of Boston 6-10"


NOOOOOOOO!! Not again! We just had the most beautiful day we've had since last November, and it's gonna SNOW?? :c


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

I'm sorry it took me so long to get these pics up but I've had a heck of a time with this camera!! Just wanted to thank my St. Pats Leprechaun for sending me such a nice choice of AF's!!!


----------



## Papa Herf (Feb 27, 2005)

pinoyman said:


> Wich one is the Pato? sorry I'm new to the non cuban papa Herf.
> 
> Salud!


CAO Criollo ... great, easy smoke.


----------

